# time to retrain BLS Israel



## Kaufman (Jul 6, 2010)

I have Just finished my ambulance drivers test here in Israel, and am looking to go to New Zealand, I started looking at appraisal of my qualifications and well guess what, ^_^ , Mada is better then turkey, deep fried .

Emergency care skills in Israel
Automated Defibrillation, & Basic cardiac monitoring
Introduction to first aid - first aid principles, a triple life, first aid presenter positions (RA)
Introduction to anatomy and the human body  - building blocks of the human body: * cell properties * life * homeostasis Concepts
CPR with instruments - knowledge of resuscitation devices that help the performance of safety rules.
Defibrillation semi - automatic (Semi Automatic External Defibrillator - SAED) - presentation expanded on the use of semi-automatic Defibrillation CPR electric transmission system.
Overdose poisoning toxins - passage on concepts related to toxins, Ralutv overdose, Diagnostic approach and handling. * Toxicology - a study of toxic materials opposing them. * Emergency Toxicology - digestion, injection, inhalation or absorption through the skin of a poisonous substance. children chamber under the age of 6. * Poisoning - taking material into the body, interferes with normal physiological activity. * OD - taking a larger amount of a drug is which may affect the patient's health.

Israeli street drugs and alcohol - Street drug heroin is common in Israel. Here are a presentation on teen drug and alcohol among the Israeli public.
Electric shock - electric shock - the discharge electric current through the body via the shortest route. This deals with the definition of electric shock, prevention, signs / symptoms, dangers and treatment.
Nervous system - central nervous system and periphery - the structure and function.

Fainting - What is fainting? What is the sense of pre - fainting? This presentation deals with the definition of faint, causes, signs / symptoms that accompany the condition, and methods of treatment a person passed out.

Diabetes - What is diabetes, diabetic emergencies and complications of the disease and methods of treatment.
Hypoglycaemia Protocol  -decrease in recognition of all that the injury must be measured against the sugar. Low measurement provide glucose gel.  
Respiratory system - anatomy and physiology of the respiratory system
Respiratory emergencies - working understanding of the various mechanisms respiratory emergencies. Knowledge and identification of signs of respiratory distress and treatment accordingly.
Providing the patient breathing oxygen - provision of the patient breathing oxygen
Anamnesis (patient assessment) - taking the patient's medical history- medical interview on Art (anamnesis). Principles of patient access to clinical interview.
Principles of treatment a patient - principle of treatment a patient - the first round  of secondary / supplementary
Circulatory system - system anatomy and physiology of cardiovascular
Cardiovascular disease - Pathology of cardiovascular disease. What is atherosclerosis? Angina? Acute coronary syndrome?
Protocol providing aspirin 

Stroke (CVA) - stroke or stroke is a medical condition caused by cessation of blood flow to one of the parts of the brain due to damage to blood vessels. This presentation is engaged in identifying patients with stroke and through treatment.
Elderly patient - patient approach and principles of treatment in the elderly.
Sick child - anatomy - physiology and served the sick child

Child abuse - child abuse - detection of situations of neglect and abuse of helpless children.
Forms- report listing the medical theory, recognition of the commitment forms an ambulance diary
Introduction to trauma - trauma Introduction. Understanding the term "Golden Hour" (The Golden Hour).
Kinematics trauma - conceptual understanding of kinetics and identifying the type of trauma and severity of injury.
PHTLS scheme - scheme of treatment the individual injured by the PHTLS
Airway trauma - trauma air path opening

Chest injury - anatomy, physiology and mechanisms of injury - presentation that she is back to the chest anatomy and physiology of the respiratory mechanism reviews the various injury mechanisms leading to chest injuries.
Chest  injury - vulnerability predicted - types, signs / symptoms, dangers and treatment.
Bleeding(Internal s) - recognition of types of haemorrhages and through accomplishments included the arrest.
Shock - shock is a condition where there is a decline in supplying oxygen / blood to tissues and organs. This presentation reviews the various types with an emphasis on shock and shock Hypovolemic (sub - volume), which mainly come across the level surface, signs / symptoms early late, dangers and through treatment.
Anatomy of the abdomen - recognition of the various organs and systems found in the stomach
abdominal injuries - vulnerability stomach - a mechanism, signs / symptoms, dangers and treatment
IV access - presentation that deals with obtaining IV access and preparation of infusion fluids
Anatomy of skin soft tissue damage -presentation that reviews the anatomy of skin and conditions of the soft tissue injury.
Musculoskeletal system - anatomy of musculoskeletal system
 fractures - presentation that deals with the vulnerability in the movement - the hard tissue injuries: sprains, reducibility, fractures 
Hanging - knowledge of the mechanisms that cause mortality was hit by hanging. Emphasis on the anatomy of cervical spine
Teamwork - management team working principle Team
Rescue vehicle - vehicle rescue principles while maintaining the extraction.
Climate vulnerability - knowledge of the mechanisms that harm regulation temperature. Identification and treatment of injuries resulting from injury to body heat regulation.
Diving - diving accidents injuries

Animal attacks - primary treatment, animal attacks
Anaphylaxis -  He acute medical condition which is the result of a general allergic reaction in the body. This happens after exposure to allergic conjunctivitis (an allergen) to developed a sensitive person as a result of previous exposure. Allergen specific antibody binds aimed against him. As chemicals are released that cause to appeal and other components of the immune system and development of the turbulent reaction called Anaphylaxis 

Blast injuries - mechanism for the top, typical injuries, hazards, identification and treatment of victims
Crush injuries - crushing syndrome, typical injuries, dangers, detection and treatment.
Trauma in the elderly - principle of access to an old hit.
Trauma in children and infants - dedicated highlights principles of access to children and infants trauma victims
Trauma in pregnant women - designated emphasis in treating trauma pregnant woman.
Procedure Order Nat"ne / At"ne - When to evacuate sick / injured an urgent trip? Procedure for urgent journey ordering Nat"ne / At"ne.
Understanding Nat"ne / At"ne - presentation that reviews the most advanced treatment capabilities found by a team Hate"ne / Nat"ne. This presentation will recognize the equipment for Vente"ne / At"ne, the basic use of it and how you can help in cases of joining the team.
Understanding an ambulance -  basic introduction to Editor normal ambulance / equipment included in the white.
Reproductive system - presentation that is an overview of the anatomy of male and female reproductive system.
Normal pregnancy and childbirth - presentation that reviews the physiological changes pregnant woman, birth and acceptance phases of proper birth
Pathologists obstetrics complications and situations - presentation that deals with detection and intervention in situations pathologists complications OBGYN.
Infectious disease - disease - reducing exposure to and knowledge of means of protection universals.
Procedure for disclosure - disclosure MDA staff member infectious disease infectious Revision as of 4 / 2006
MDA Occupational Health & Safety - presentation that engages in activities designed to turn workers' health preservation and prevention of economic damages.
Legal Aspects - legal aspects - patient care. Duty Negligence - What is it? * Patient's Rights Law, Procedure  Medical documentation of medical confidentiality
International humanitarian law - knowledge of international humanitarian law - that even war has rules.
Principle treatment of earthquakes victims -presentation that reviews the subject Calls (sorted) according to the START and SAVE
Vital signs - patient with arrival / hit it passes the initial screening that includes checking vital signs. This presentation is a general summary of vital signs according to various age groups.
Organophosphates - organic phosphorus is used today mainly for agriculture and is used household insecticide. Agriculture is used pesticides. This presentation deals with organic phosphorus poisoning - exposure routes, identification, mechanism, dangers and treatment.
Mass casualty and evacuation-mega trauma, mega casualty rules and procedures for evacuation. police control and military .level c protective wear training and application, chemical and biological threats and contamination
Offensive and defensive driving course, public safety, road safety. Driving skills multi ambulance convoy 

So it looks like i will have to re qualify in New Zealand if they take me. :blush:


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 7, 2010)

*Holy frijoles!*

No one in U.S. EVER mentions drug abuse in Israel!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 7, 2010)

We have some guys from NZ that maybe able to offer you some advise. How many hours of training is all that stuff below and was it from an accredited college in your country?
NZ and Aus is one hell of a process to file reciprocity into especially if you do not have a college degree related to EMS in someway from my understanding. 
I found the people in Ireland appeared much easier to transfer my U.S. Paramedic stuff over.


----------



## Kaufman (Jul 7, 2010)

The certification is from Magen David Adom (MADA), the state ambulance service
The problem is the following,  (MADA) has a certification program, but because they are in competition with another  organization (hatzaloh) they refuse to give over the certification. Many people from (MADA) are joining (hatzaloh) because they get motor bikes as fast reaction units, So (MADA) is now trying to monopolies its workers so they only work for them.

In short. I am a qualified ambulance driver. = EMT - I 86 equivalent but I have no way of proving it to ambulance NEW ZEALAND, or any other organization that I am. therefore I only see retraining as a option 

No drugs in Israel ? are you kidding ? Its the drug capital of the middle east. (can you see drug users in Iran ? One time users with a bullet in the head)

as to course times
Programme Length

	BLS programme
                         Classroom 130 hours
                         Clinical 100 hours
                         Practice 80 hours


This is not available in Israel to BLS crews.

24852*	Locate and summarise, critique, and evaluate potential impacts of medical research relevant to an ambulance context	 This course is not available

	Induction to New Zealand emergency medical system.

	Entonox / Methoxyflurane
Paracetamol
Administration of nebulised salbutamol
GTN spray
Laryngeal Mask Airway
	(MADA) Does not use the following drugs\equipment on BLS levels
24868*	Demonstrate knowledge of the management of patients with acute mental illness in an ambulance context	This course is not available


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like you are about what we call Ambulance Technician which is our entry-to-practice level.

- Oxygen
- OPA, NPA, LMA
- ASA PO
- GTN SL
- IM Glucagon 
- Oral 10& glucose (drawn up out a 500ml IV bag)
- Ondansetron PO
- Salbutamol neb
- Paracetamol PO
- Entonox
- Methoxyflurane
- Adrenaline IM (Medical Advisor)


----------



## medicdan (Jul 7, 2010)

I am proud to identify myself as a Hovesh and Nahag (EMT/Medic and Driver) in Israel. I was honored to receive the training I did. Magen David Adom is an incredible service, but unfortunately the training is likely not transferable elsewhere.


----------



## ClarkEMS (Jul 7, 2010)

I volunteered with MDA as a FR. It was great, but as usual, Israeli bureaucracy ruined the experience  I spoke with someone at the base who wants to do the MDA Paramedic program and then move to the US, but I don't know if it is transferable. I think, though, if you get a degree in Emergency Medicine at a place like Ben Gurion University you can bring your certification abroad.


----------



## Kaufman (Jul 7, 2010)

MADA does not accept any military qualifications nor do any military accept MADA 

I dont get it MADA is ISO certified, So thier training must also be ISO certified? or are we talking bushman levels ?


----------



## Kaufman (Jul 7, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> I am proud to identify myself as a Hovesh and Nahag (EMT/Medic and Driver) in Israel. I was honored to receive the training I did. Magen David Adom is an incredible service, but unfortunately the training is likely not transferable elsewhere.



according to this thread we are not even EMTs only CHOVESH BAchire would be an EMT -b 
in what way is Magen David Adom is an incredible service? please I would like to know your opinion. What makes MADA so special?


----------



## bstone (Sep 26, 2010)

When I lived in Israel I was offered to challenge the advanced test, which is above BLS, below ALS- sort of like I-85.


----------



## jmdjax (Sep 30, 2010)

What does it take for someone from America who just took EMT-B (literally graduated last week, awaiting NREMT and State testing) to go to somewhere like Israel to work? 

And, where do you find job listings? :wacko:


----------



## medicdan (Sep 30, 2010)

jmdjax, I came to Israel with American EMT Certification, and ended up retaking the First Responder class (in English), before I began volunteering. Others I know were just able to challenge the test and show proficiency in Hebrew. Shoot me a PM for more information.

WAAAY back to the OP, I characterize Israeli EMS in two ways-- BLS is very basic, and ALS is very advanced. Most BLS (Lavan) trucks in the country are staffed with an EMT (+IV)/Driver, and 2 First Responders in the back, with the thinking being that any major stabilization that needs to happen will happen on scene, and First Responders are able to monitor and treat life threatening changes, and document. The BLS model is strongly focused on "high-flow diesel"-- and accepts that there is little value to sitting on scene, when you could be moving towards advanced/definitive care. As of a few years ago, most BLS trucks in the country didn't have ASA, Epi or Glucose.

The ALS Trucks (Natan/Atan) tend to be staffed by either a Paramedic/Senior EMT or Paramedic/Senior EMT and Physician. The MD-staffed trucks serve essentially as mobile medical control, but also for paramedic training (and skill competence maintenance). The ALS trucks have a vast, but appropriate scope of practice, and often have the flexibility to stay on scene longer performing assessment, provide definitive treatment, and do not need to "speed" to the hospital per se.  

Again, it's a very interesting model, and works well for the population it serves.


----------

